# Kirsty's Room Of Coffee...



## elonii (Jun 24, 2015)

I've been meaning to post these for ages. We finally moved house, and I scored a large utility room that was formerly a kitchen. My lovely cousin refurbished this room just for me (it's her rental house). Behold my Sunbeam EM6910, my Mazzer Mini with compact hopper, and my shiny la pavoni lever machine of wonder.









Cupboard above the machines stores all of my lovely vintage cups which I am addicted to buying, the drawers underneath the counter are for scales and sundry coffee baskets, spare handles, cloths and jugs, and my Behmor, and spare EM6910 live in the cupboard beside. Roasting spot beside large and wonderful window, with en-suite fire blanket poking out behind in case of poor judgement or inattention. Glass of wine optional.

To prove it really is a utility room, my husband runs his mobile phone repair business from the other side of it. This causes friction when I'm trying to make a coffee and he's trying to repair a phone as I tend to bump my backside into his chair getting my coffee groove on. But hey, nothing is perfect.

I don't think I have ever been as happy in a room as I am in this one. It was almost worth moving back to the UK for. Almost


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

hehehe Back to the UK from Newton Stewart!

Coffee Corner on Steroids I'd say.... and glass of wine obligatory (again in case of fire)


----------



## PeterGpod (Dec 17, 2015)

that looks awesome







just a thought, since you mention you have vintage cups in your cupboard, maybe they'd look great on a shelf on the wall, showcase them


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

Epic!!!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm intrigued by the vintage cups... photo!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Grahamg said:


> I'm intrigued by the vintage cups... photo!


I'm intrigued by the sun outside the window...you did say Scotland? Nice set up anyway


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

The word "backside" was used ... And you guys are intregued by cups and the sun ? ... Coffee forums are a world apart from bike forums


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah well .....we discuss jugs regularly without deviation....... and that with no friction whatsoever

Show us yer cups


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Dang I am getting old. When ever I hear the word jugs, i think motta ... Even when it's anatomic !!


----------



## elonii (Jun 24, 2015)

Behold!! The vintage coffee cups of fulfilment! Alongside the retro barware of contentment.

Crap quality pics, but there was an annoying guy in there repairing mobile phones and I kept bumping my backside into him while he was trying to work. After a brief threat to sue him for harassing me in his workplace I got these snaps. All a bit jumbled but when I buy, the cups must be stoneware, feel beautiful to touch, and feel "right" in your hand, and finally I must think they have potential to contain a decent flat white.

Above are my two favourites. Behold one of my Figgjos and my gorgeous curvy Lovemose. Usually the cups must also be under £2 a piece, but these two were slightly more. A lot more in the case of the Lovemose, now that I should have out on display. I think the shelf suggestion is good, maybe some spotlights too.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Very nice , This shows you care


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

grumpydaddy said:


> Yeah well .....we discuss jugs regularly without deviation....... and that with no friction whatsoever
> 
> Show us yer cups


In the words of Rodney King - "can't we all just get along"


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I must not let the Hotmetalette see this thread! She would go mad for those cups Elonii! It's recently been brought to my attention that Orla Kiely now makes slightly larger mugs. Which presumably means that the 12 I have given her thus far are now considered obsolete LOL! I do like that super flat straked dark green one in the last pic. Kind of reminds me of some vintage champagne glasses my late stepfather inherited from his mother.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

Have you still got the sunbeam? whats it like? was looking at it on ebay and considering it.


----------



## zoooook (Aug 8, 2018)

are you happy with the home roasting?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

This is an old thread . . . And not exactly about home roasting!


----------



## Guangyeow (Sep 10, 2018)

Nice!!


----------

